# Marine Combatant Dive Course



## Swiftreco (Oct 29, 2010)

Can anyone who has been shed some light on a "typical" pre dive.  I have read the LOI for MCD and have spoken with divers at my unit who give little tid bits of info about MCD.  However they don't shed much light on pre dive other than "it sucks".  I'm also slated for a pre dive course here soon, which may be why they aren't going into much detail.  Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## 25&5 (Oct 29, 2010)

Imagine dive school standards, if you will.  Now imagine them X10.  Picture yourself with the "Eye of the Gerbil" combined with hyperventilation, and mix in some aquaphobia...


----------



## Teufel (Oct 29, 2010)

There is no standard pre dive but the ones I have done generally focus on what 25&5 mentioned plus preparing you for the SOCOM in test.


----------



## Swiftreco (Nov 23, 2010)

Pre Dive complete.  I've been so sick of water I think I showered twice in 2 weeks, aside from having aquaphobia I usually just crashed in my room for exhaustion.  My eyes still have the gerbil look HA!


----------



## Teufel (Nov 23, 2010)

Pre dive blows.


----------

